# Jobs in Writing?



## WeilderOfTheMonkeyBlade (May 8, 2014)

This is technically a writing question, so I hope that I'm in the right place for this.

The question is very silly, you would think it answers itself; Jobs in writing? "hmm....maybe...." *frowns a bit* "Become a writer?" 

I have my AS exams coming up in the next week, and I am thoroughly convinced that I'm going to fail...and unfortunately I don't think that this is all nerves, it had quite a bit of truth in there. 

And so, if the worst comes to the worst, and I'm out of education as of September, does anyone know of any jobs that involve writing creatively or doing something along these lines. Obviously I would love to make it as a writer, but we all know that isn't going to happen.  

If anybody has any ideas on jobs like this, then please let me know.


----------



## Scribble (May 8, 2014)

I work in the video games industry, and we are always needing people to write content. Sometimes we hire writers, sometime it is our level designers, game designers, and creative leads who do these bits.

I had a chance to submit a sample in consideration for a junior writing position on of our big projects, but I haven't heard back. I wasn't ready, I didn't have a portfolio that was appropriate to what they wanted. I don't expect to hear back, but I learned a few things, and it pushed me to seriously work harder at this writing thing.

Media production, marketing, advertising, all these avenues can provide opportunities to do some actual writing, piecework. The key is not talent (though you need some), but networking, timing, and being prepared. You've got to be persistent and ready for opportunity when it comes, and you've got to do the work to make that opportunity happen. 

Game development is a hot area, there is always a need for content, stories to go along with new publishes, dialogue to write, etc... Try to become a tester, an accounting clerk, receptionist, whatever - just get in the place where creativity happens and network your way into opportunity. Let it slip that you are a writer.

Get yourself into a place where you can pop your hand up and say, "I can do that! Here's a sample, if you like it I can write more of that!"


----------



## Svrtnsse (May 8, 2014)

Scribble said:


> I work in the video games industry, and *we are always needing people to write content.*



This sounds very promising, but what you also need to keep in mind is that there's often a lot of people wanting these positions. It's not enough to be a writer. It's not even enough to be a good writer. Heck, whether or not being able to write is actually a requirement at all could be up for debate.
What really matter is being in the right place at the right time and to do that you have to start somewhere. Like Scribble says, just try and get your foot in there somehow doing whatever. That way you'll at least be in a place where you'll have a chance of ending up in that "right place".

Edit: I just realised I'm coming off like the great grumpus trying to rain on everyone's parade here. The jobs clearly are out there. Someone is doing them and those people must have gotten them somehow. There's no reason you or me can't get them. 
I'm just trying to say it won't be easy as these are jobs a lot of people are interested in.


----------



## CupofJoe (May 8, 2014)

WeilderOfTheMonkeyBlade said:


> Obviously I would love to make it as a writer, but we all know that isn't going to happen.


Okay maybe not today or even tomorrow but it's worth keeping hold of if that is what you really want.

I'd look at local newspaper/websites too. The pay will be bad, the hours terrible but you will have to write, write and write.
If your editor is any good you will learn how to write taut engaging prose.

As for the AS exams, don't sweat them and what will be, will be.


----------



## Scribble (May 8, 2014)

Svrtnsse said:


> Edit: I just realised I'm coming off like the great grumpus trying to rain on everyone's parade here. The jobs clearly are out there. Someone is doing them and those people must have gotten them somehow. There's no reason you or me can't get them.
> I'm just trying to say it won't be easy as these are jobs a lot of people are interested in.



I think that is much needed. If we're lucky, we grew up with our folks telling us we can be the president, an astronaut, a unicorn, whatever... and that unrealistic part of us makes us want to try it, but now we have to wrangle with reality to make it happen. Sending a young writer off to the Big City with a pen and a dream... is it helpful? You aren't going to sack the City, the City is going to sack _you_! 

Better to get a dose of reality so you can make a _realistic_ plan of attack.


----------



## Devor (May 8, 2014)

If you want a job in writing, you need to do more than write.  Most of the jobs creative writing in this genre are self-made.  You write the story or the novel and then try to sell it somewhere.  But you could also create content like a webcomic that supports a website.  Someone mentioned game design, but unless you have some authority over the game, you may be providing minimal creative input.  There are plenty of jobs in journalism, with a number of websites that can support a full time writing staff, but it's all nonfiction.

The only regular, steady jobs writing fantasy that I can think of are magazine editor or creative director for a game, and even those jobs are often as not self-made ("Hey, let's publish a game.").


----------



## Scribble (May 8, 2014)

We currently have a position open for a Narrative Designer, yanked this from our website. (If anyone wants to apply, send me a PM and I'll share our website address. I can't give a referral, but I can wish you luck  )

The role of the Narrative Designer is to act as the champion of a game’s story, functioning as the central resource for all things narrative related. The Narrative Designer works closely with a project’s core design team during every step of the process to develop a strong symbiotic relationship between the game’s mechanics, design, and structure and the narrative/story being used to support and enhance that structure.

Responsibilities:
•Working with the development team to brainstorm creative ways to encapsulate the game’s core mechanics through story and narrative;
•Establishing the lore and tone of the world of the game and proposing creative and efficient ways to effectively present this world to the player;
•Defining characters and NPCs, their backstories, and personalities;
•Writing and revising all in-game dialogue and text;
• Identifying Narrative problems and brainstorming creative solutions with colleagues;
• Working to create and establish the “voice” of a game;
• Collaborating with cinematic and sound teams to create and maintain consistent narrative execution;
• Working on licensed properties, coordinating with teams and licensors to ensure brand consistency;
• Generating detailed voice-over scripts and liaising with external voice-over houses and sound designers.

Additional Info 	Requirements
• Had at least two Warhammer 40,000 novels/stories published by “The Black Library”
• Bachelor’s or Master’s degree in English, Creative Writing, Theatre, or Film;
• Mastery of the English language;
• Understanding of basic game-design fundamentals and principles;
• Understanding of how to present a clear narrative concept flow using Visio, Excel, PPT, or other related tools;
• Previous professional experience as a writer in the game or entertainment industry

Profile:
• Ability to craft a clear and coherent story;
• Ability to display a strong understanding of plot, structure, and character;
• Must understand how story is used to support game mechanics and enhance player retention;
• Displays excellent written and verbal communication skills;
• Possesses a strong understanding of visual theory and storytelling;
• Possesses an in-depth knowledge and passion for the history and theories governing interactive storytelling;
• Ability to work positively in a collaborative environment;
• Strong research, analytical, and problem-solving skills, and an awareness of how to navigate limitations and work with available art/programming resources;
• Attention to detail;
• Ability to meet aggressive deadlines;
• Ability to communicate effectively in a diverse environment;
• Organized and able to juggle multiple projects at once;
• Passionate about gaming, and boasts an in-depth knowledge of games, game culture, and the entertainment industry as a whole.


----------

